# Wiederholen?



## Jayva (4. Okt 2010)

Gibt es einen Befehl der die ganze Klasse wiederholen kann?(wieder zum Anfang springen?)


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Okt 2010)

Was soll das bringen?


----------



## Illuvatar (4. Okt 2010)

Und wichtiger: Was soll "die Klasse wiederholen" überhaupt bedeuten?
(Also, in Bezug auf Java  )


----------



## Haave (4. Okt 2010)

Sprichst du von der main-Methode, die du wiederholen lassen willst? Oder was meinst du mit "Klasse"? Eine Klasse kann man nicht wiederholen, da sie nur ein Bauplan für Objekte ist. In ihr ist festgelegt, was getan werden _kann_, aber selbst tun tut sie nichts.
Falls es um die main() geht: Pack alles in einen 
	
	
	
	





```
while(true)
```
-Block.


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (5. Okt 2010)

Haave hat gesagt.:


> Falls es um die main() geht: Pack alles in einen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oder ruf die Main auf.

```
main(null);
```


----------



## Jayva (5. Okt 2010)

danke


----------

